

Student with over 600 spare hours is looking for cyber security project ideas - motorcycle_cop

Hello everyone!
I am a student who is finishing a Masters degree in Cyber security and Digital Forensics, and to complete my course I have to develop and submit a project by the end of the second semester.
Originally, I was planning to develop an automated platform for internal penetration testing that runs on Raspberry Pi, but unfortunately for me, ScoutBot was released (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lansec.net&#x2F;project&#x2F;scoutbot&#x2F;) which means that my project idea is not unique anymore.
Because of that, I am looking for another project idea and hopefully - you can help me.<p>What can I offer you? Over 600 hours of work dedicated to the project by a student who is hardworking and eager to learn new things.
Although I am not a Programming Guru, I have some skills in C#, Java and Python.<p>What am I looking for? A project idea that is related to Cyber security (and it would be perfect if it is directly related to Penetration Testing since that is the career I pursue). 
I am still interested in using Raspberry Pi, so maybe someone can suggest me something related to it?<p>I will also be grateful for links to places where I could look for projects.<p>Thanks.
======
alain94040
Did you go through the Matasano crypto challenges
([http://cryptopals.com](http://cryptopals.com))? I'm sure they could inspire
you.

------
atmosx
I'd like to have a lightweight firewall monitoring tool for the RPi with
graphs and pies who will give straight/easy to read informations.

There are tons of old programs based on PHP and Cacti, etc. Most of them are
not _easy_ to read, let alone to configure. Most of them look like relics more
than anything these days.

------
ko-da-za
Why not help with ScoutBot? I didn't mean to take away your enthusiasm :).
Between ScoutBot and ReconBot, there's plenty of coding to do! Send me an
email, I could definitely use help! David@Kodaza.com

------
shawnreilly
If you are still looking for project ideas, feel free to contact me (info in
my profile). I'm working on some cool stuff. Good luck and have fun!

------
thegrif
Believe it or not something relevant just popped up - I'd like to connect you
if you're interested. I'm at "tom" at [my hn nick] dot net.

------
sarciszewski
Well, I mentioned one the other day in another thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8401867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8401867)
;)

------
thegrif
I think I may be able to connect you with some worthwhile opportunities.
Information is in my profile - please feel free to contact me :-)

